# I made this guys stuff look like crap



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

This guy lived in this apartment for 30 years. He smokes pipes, cigars, and cigs. His daugher hired me to paint it as a suprise for him while he was visiting her in Florida. I took pics of every wall and put the place back together like I was never there. Too bad everything he owns now looks gross.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice, what products did you use?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

1 coat of coverstain on everything. Then 2 coats of regal matte on the walls, regal semi on the trim, super hide for the ceilings.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was getting high rolling out all that coverstain stuff is nasty.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was getting high rolling out all that coverstain stuff is nasty.


use a respirator and save those brain cells..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> use a respirator and save those brain cells..


Wish I has some to save lol


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Should have left him a bottle of Krud Kutter with a bow on it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

And a box of nicotine patches.:whistling2: Gross.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bet those walls were a different color behind those pictures.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> use a respirator and save those brain cells..


 
is she a respirator? I would use it.:whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> is she a respirator? I would use it.:whistling2:


A night with her and you'll be on a respirator.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

it would be criminal to use anything but Coverstain over nicotine


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> it would be criminal to use anything but Coverstain over nicotine


I've used other products with success I just didn't trust them on something this bad. Coverstain will cover and seal anything you throw at it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BIN works for me. Coverstain as second choice, but its good too.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That's hilarious! You should of charged him extra for antiquing the lamp and cabinet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> it would be criminal to use anything but Coverstain over nicotine


 bin for me


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> A night with her and you'll be on a respirator.


 
probably, but I can dream


----------

